# Stranger Things (Netflix show)



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

It started in the Horror/scary movie thread I started but I haven't finished Season 2 yet. Figured I'd start a thread for y'all before you ruin it for me. I'll be back here once I finish Season 2 (I'm on Ep. 3 now).

Discuss all things _Stranger Things_ here...


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

Watched it, thought it was good, that’s all I’m saying.....


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

All right you wine heads .... all I asked for is a synopsis and still nothing :vs_mad:. Here is what I found .....

Set in the fictional town of Hawkins, Indiana in the 1980s, the first season focuses on the investigation into the disappearance of a young boy amid supernatural events occurring around the town including the appearance of a psychokinetic girl who helps the missing boy's friends in their own search. The second season, titled Stranger Things 2, is set a year after the first, and deals with attempts of the characters to return to normal and consequences from that season.

And ....... it has Wynona Ryder in it ..... hmmmm.........


----------



## KeithTaylor (Oct 24, 2017)

I rewatched season one this week ahead of starting on 2, and it was even better the second time around. I grew up in the 80s, so every frame of this show is like a direct hit of nostalgia straight into the vein.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

*"Stranger Things", here's the run-down.*

@A Watchman, this is for you since you asked... Here's a good synopsis, everything you need to know. Are you into Scifi thrillers? If so, I think you'll enjoy it. It's very fast paced and intense. Lemme know if you like!

ETA: what's kind of fun about it is all the 1980's stuff... The music, the hairstyles, the memorabilia. Takes me back!


----------



## Gator Monroe (Jul 29, 2017)

Thy tweaked up the Scary stuff this season , I really hope they don't tweak up the HBO style interjections of Politics and Social Justice .


----------



## RUSH25 (Nov 20, 2015)

Season 2 was awesome! I enjoyed it more that the first, doesn't take as long to get going as the first one did.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Just finished season 2. 
It was ok...Lots of goods 80s music. 


Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Mish said:


> Just finished season 2.
> It was ok...Lots of goods 80s music.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


Yeah, (spoiler alert) I liked the way they ended the season with Sting's "I'll Be Watching You", and the evil creepy thing was back, hovering over the school dance.


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

Annie said:


> Yeah, (spoiler alert) I liked the way they ended the season with Sting's "I'll Be Watching You", and the evil creepy thing was back, hovering over the school dance.


Setup for season three


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Annie said:


> Yeah, (spoiler alert) I liked the way they ended the season with Sting's "I'll Be Watching You", and the evil creepy thing was back, hovering over the school dance.


Hehe That was funny. 
This show just doesn't get me crazy excited for the next season. 
After watching Game of Thrones for all these years, I need nudity and violence or I'm bored. Lol

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

I like how the Chief comments on Eleven's new look after her return and she goes, "It's bitchen'", lol, I haven't heard anyone say that since like about 1989...I had forgoten about that expression...


----------



## Stockton (Jun 21, 2017)

We just watched the 2nd show of season two last night. Will probably
finish the season by the end of next weekend. My wife and I enjoyed
12 seasons (22-23 episodes per season) of Super Natural. Very much
have enjoyed it. Decent writing, decent acting, good story, season 13
is live right now but we'll wait for netflix.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Mish said:


> Hehe That was funny.
> This show just doesn't get me crazy excited for the next season.
> After watching Game of Thrones for all these years, I need nudity and violence or I'm bored. Lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


Try adding your tequila to the viewing, I suspect you will find your own nudity will follow! :tango_face_wink:


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

OK, I watched the first 3 episodes with my wife, it just seemed to drag a bit and didn't have any real character attraction .... what am I missing?


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

A Watchman said:


> OK, I watched the first 3 episodes with my wife, it just seemed to drag a bit and didn't have any real character attraction .... what am I missing?


Maybe you should leave your wife alone and focus on the show


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

A Watchman said:


> OK, I watched the first 3 episodes with my wife, it just seemed to drag a bit and didn't have any real character attraction .... what am I missing?


Oh well, maybe it's not for you. I thought it was soooo, well, trippy, what with the light thing and all. Pretty crazy.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

A Watchman said:


> OK, I watched the first 3 episodes with my wife, it just seemed to drag a bit and didn't have any real character attraction .... what am I missing?


Did you watch season 1 or 2? If you didn't watch season 1 you missed all the character introduction. If you were watching season 1 it does start a bit slow. I think ep 4 or 5 is when it really gets going.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Gator Monroe (Jul 29, 2017)

The "Thing" was in the Upside Down , The Chief warmed up to Will's Mom and the Kids were all safe. The best Acting of the entire series (Both Seasons so far ) were without a doubt by The Step Brother from California and Steve . I really liked the Sean Astin character ,sad to see him go (But only Barb funeral warranted screen time ?) And I'm positive the White Haired Bad Guy "Poppa" is still around ...


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Sasquatch said:


> Did you watch season 1 or 2? If you didn't watch season 1 you missed all the character introduction. If you were watching season 1 it does start a bit slow. I think ep 4 or 5 is when it really gets going.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


Season 1, I think I just didn't buy into any of the character portrayals.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Annie said:


> Oh well, maybe it's not for you. I thought it was soooo, well, trippy, what with the light thing and all. Pretty crazy.


Trippy huh? Hmmm.....


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

A Watchman said:


> Trippy huh? Hmmm.....


Not sure what else to call it when the mom (Winona Ryder) goes communicating with her son who is in the "upside-down" by way of Christmas tree lights in the closet, no less. What do you call that? Bizzarre, 'cest bizzarre!


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Annie said:


> Not sure what else to call it when the mom (Winona Ryder) goes communicating with her son who is in the "upside-down" by way of Christmas tree lights in the closet, no less. What do you call that? Bizzarre, 'cest bizzarre!


Smoked. :tango_face_grin:


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Alright ..... still watching as my wife wanted to give it a longer try. It's gotten better and is kinda 80ish, but geez ....... the 4 kids are about the goofiest little spaced out twerps I believe I ever saw.


----------



## Stockton (Jun 21, 2017)

Finished season 2 last night. Enjoyed. Good work by the kids
and the writers. I like people who do good work.


----------



## Stockton (Jun 21, 2017)

Gator Monroe said:


> The "Thing" was in the Upside Down , The Chief warmed up to Will's Mom and the Kids were all safe. The best Acting of the entire series (Both Seasons so far ) were without a doubt by The Step Brother from California and Steve . I really liked the Sean Astin character ,sad to see him go (But only Barb funeral warranted screen time ?) And I'm positive the White Haired Bad Guy "Poppa" is still around ...


That gave away more then I wanted too.

My wife and I were convinced "Bob" was a
plant by the govt to watch mom and Will.

Guess acting and writing was good about the 
step brother from CA, but I don't know any
one that likes his character. Except I guess;
Mikes mom - that was funny.


----------



## Gator Monroe (Jul 29, 2017)

Stockton said:


> That gave away more then I wanted too.
> 
> My wife and I were convinced "Bob" was a
> plant by the govt to watch mom and Will.
> ...


Bob reeked of Government plant (But he did dig deep in the end like someone who was not on the clock , perhaps we will never know for sure), The California Step Brother had this vibe that reminded me of " The Lost Boys" (1987 Vampire Teens movie ) and a conglomeration of other characters from that eras films & TV shows . Steve resonated as a 80s dweller for sure in many ways also ...


----------

